# سؤال للشباب



## marcelino (11 يوليو 2011)

هل تقبل ترتبط بواحدة مُدخنه ؟

بتشرب سجاير يعنى 

بس قبل الاجابه خلينا نفكر فى حاجه الاول ..

انت شخص كويس جدا , ملتزم , اخلاقك عاليه , محترم , ممتاز جدا

بس بتدخن . كويس لحد كدة ؟

طبعا اغلبيه البنات  ان لم يكن كلهم ممكن توافق عليك وانت كدة 

انت كشخصيه ممتاز واخلاق وكفاءة و زى الفل لكن بتدخن 

حلو الكلام كدة ؟

نقلب الموضوع بقى .. ونقول بنت كويسه واخلاق ومحترمه ومافيهاش اى عيب لكن بردو بتدخن 

يعنى محدش يقولى اصلى اخلاقها كدة مش حلوة او عادات او تقاليد

لا هى كويسه ومحترمه بس عندها كيف السجاير زيك بالظبط !

السؤال موجه للشباب اللى بتدخن طبعا واللى مش بيدخن يعتبر نفسه بيدخن ويقول رأيه زى ما انا هقول رأيي بكل صراحه بس مش دلوقتى .

المهم نصيحه كل واحد يخلى باله من كلامه ( لاغليلغه ههههه) علشان فى هنا اعداء مابترحمش لو مسكوا فى كلمه يبقى الله يرحمك :new6:

بس بجد كل واحد يفكر كويس قبل الاجابه ويبقى عارف ان البنت زيه بالظبط مافيش فرق .. دة المفروض يعنى .. اللى هو مش مفروض خالص فى بلادنا الحلوة . 

ومحدش بردو يقولى اصلى المجتمع اللى حوالينا يفرض انها متدخنش ويسمحلى انا ادخن !!!

لا انا بتكلم على المبدأ طالما احنا فى مجتمع متخلف 

خلينا نعرف أرائنا كأشخاص  .. يعنى انسى المجتمع وانت بتجاوب 

يلا الى الاجابات ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 يوليو 2011)

موضوووع في الصميم
مستنيين اراء الشباب
متاابعه:t32:


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يوليو 2011)

متابعة ........


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (11 يوليو 2011)

متابعه ولو انى معترضه على التدخين عامة سواء للبنت او للولد​


----------



## Alexander.t (11 يوليو 2011)

*مدخن ولا اقبل بمدخنه  

*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 يوليو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *مدخن ولا اقبل بمدخنه
> 
> *



عللللللللللللللللللللل
؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Alexander.t (11 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> عللللللللللللللللللللل
> ؟؟؟؟؟



*شرقى *


----------



## نغم (11 يوليو 2011)

*سؤال في الصميم ....*​*انا هغير رأي واقول انه الدنيا لسة بخير ...*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 يوليو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *شرقى *



يعني قدام الناس عيب وكمان قدامك عيب والكلام ده كلووو
والسجاير للرجاله بسس  يعني و ...
ده قصدك يا شرقي؟؟


----------



## Alexander.t (11 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> يعني قدام الناس عيب وكمان قدامك عيب والكلام ده كلووو
> والسجاير للرجاله بسس  يعني و ...
> ده قصدك يا شرقي؟؟



*هو مش عيب انها تشرب سجاير
لها كامل الحريه فى شرب السجاير
ولى كامل الحريه فى ان اقبلها او لا ولكن البنت اللى بتشرب سجاير مش معناه انها مش كويسه وعيب لا الموضوع قناعه خاصه بيا*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 يوليو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *هو مش عيب انها تشرب سجاير
> لها كامل الحريه فى شرب السجاير
> ولى كامل الحريه فى ان اقبلها او لا ولكن البنت اللى بتشرب سجاير مش معناه انها مش كويسه وعيب لا الموضوع قناعه خاصه بيا*


يمكن مش عيب يا مينا
بص ف حق انوثتها اكيييد عيب وعييييييب اووي 
وده بيخليها تفقد حاجات كتيره قدام الراجل 
في حاجات متخصنااش ولا تليق بينا كبنات 
بالنسبه لانها مش كويسه فاكيد مش من حاجه نحكم بيها عليها
والا كان كل الشباب اللي بيدخن وحشين ومش كويسين
اها من حقك تقبل او لاء زي ما ليها طبعاا
طب بطل انت كمان مش عشان مش عايزها هي تشرب سجاير
لاء مش  حاجه حلوه ليك عشان صحتك يعني
ربنا يباركك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 يوليو 2011)

*ناااااااااااااااااااااادر اوى جدا خالص لو لاقيت شاب يقولك اه اقبل انها تكون مدخنه :t31:*​


----------



## Alexander.t (11 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> يمكن مش عيب يا مينا
> بص ف حق انوثتها اكيييد عيب وعييييييب اووي
> وده بيخليها تفقد حاجات كتيره قدام الراجل
> في حاجات متخصنااش ولا تليق بينا كبنات
> ...


*بصى طالما انا ليا الحق انى اقبل بمدخنه او لا
اى بنت ليها كامل الحق انها تقبلنى كمدخن او لا
ولكن الكلام ده كله فى الجواز التقليدى ، وانا عمرى ما هفكر اتجوز جواز تقليدى*


----------



## أنجيلا (11 يوليو 2011)

> *بس بجد كل واحد يفكر كويس قبل الاجابه ويبقى عارف ان البنت زيه بالظبط مافيش فرق .. دة المفروض يعنى .. اللى هو مش مفروض خالص فى بلادنا الحلوة .
> 
> ومحدش بردو يقولى اصلى المجتمع اللى حوالينا يفرض انها متدخنش ويسمحلى انا ادخن !!!
> 
> ...


* اجابة الشباب على السؤال معلومة*
*باختصار كل حاجة تحل للشباب وتحرم ع البنات*
*حلال عليكم وحرام علينا*
*المجتمع البدوي الشرقي يكيل بمكيالين *

* مجتمع متخلف رجعي ذكوري*


----------



## أنجيلا (11 يوليو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *مدخن ولا اقبل بمدخنه  *


* ده احلىىىىىىىى جواب:new6:*
*بجد يا مينا روعة ردك :fun_lol:*


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يوليو 2011)

تيك ات ايزى يا بنات

يعنى فى حاجة فى المجتمع الشرقى عدلة نادر ما نجد شى جيد فى عاداتنا وتقاليدنا

اشمعنا عقل الرجل الشرقى اللى عايزينه كويس

ما كله فى المجتمع ده بايز جت عليهم

يللا فوق البيعة فوق المصايب هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (11 يوليو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> * ده احلىىىىىىىى جواب:new6:*
> *بجد يا مينا روعة ردك :fun_lol:*




*اكدب يعنى
مبحبش اكدب صدقينى:new6:*


----------



## marcelino (12 يوليو 2011)

هدوا اللعب يا عالم

 دة ولد واحد اللى رد بس :mus13:​


----------



## Critic (12 يوليو 2011)

> انت شخص كويس جدا , ملتزم , اخلاقك عاليه , محترم , ممتاز جدا
> 
> بس بتدخن . كويس لحد كدة ؟


اكتب فى عنوان الموضوع "سؤال للشباب المدخن " :smil15:
انا مش بدخن
و لا هرضى بواحدة مدخنة .. حتى لو كنت بدخن !
هتقولى ليه يا ابن الناس ؟
هقولك لانى لو كنت بدخن يبقى فى فترة ما و اناصغير كنت فى الضياع و اتلميت على شلة ضايعة قمت دخنت
اما فى مجتمعنا بالنسبة للبنت اللى بتدخن
يا ترى اتلمت على شلة "منحرفة" و دخنت هى كمان ؟؟ و عملت ايه تانى غير التدخين بقى ؟؟ مش هثق فيها من الاخر ! ده غير ان فى مجتمعنا هيقولوا عليا راجل خرنج لما يعرفوا انهابتدخن هههههههه ...محدش يقولى فوكك من المجتمع انا اه مش عاجبنى عاداته و مقروف منه بس مش عايش لوحدى يعنى لازم احترم قوانين الجماعة الى حد ما
هتقولى ما هى مش هتثقك فيك و انت كدة بتكيل بمكيالين الخ ؟ اوكى* انا وحش بس عايز احسن واحدة فى الدنيا* :t17:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 يوليو 2011)

تعالي يا انجييي ردي ع كريتيك
:new6::new6::new6:


----------



## marcelino (12 يوليو 2011)

ردود الشباب هتضيعنا والحمدلله هههههه

بس انا كنت متوقعها بصراحه​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 يوليو 2011)

Critic قال:


> اكتب فى عنوان الموضوع "سؤال للشباب المدخن " :smil15:
> انا مش بدخن
> و لا هرضى بواحدة مدخنة .. حتى لو كنت بدخن !
> هتقولى ليه يا ابن الناس ؟
> ...


انانيه ...وتحيز للولد 
والولد ولد مهما عمل والبنت تتحاسب ع صغيره وكبيره من غير عذر طبعا؟؟
يعني انت انا كده كده ولازم يعجبها 
وليه بقى مش الولد يكون احسن واحد ليها كمان
زي ما تفكر تاخد ادي 
ليه انت اديت سبب للولد انو يدخن وعذرتو والبنت زودتها معاها
 اووي وقولت مش هتثق فيها
انا مش بدافع عن البنت ع انها تدخن او تعمل
لاء هو غلطط  بس ع اللتنين وكل واحد وعذرو


----------



## أنجيلا (12 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> انانيه ...وتحيز للولد
> والولد ولد مهما عمل والبنت تتحاسب ع صغيره وكبيره من غير عذر طبعا؟؟
> يعني انت انا كده كده ولازم يعجبها
> وليه بقى مش الولد يكون احسن واحد ليها كمان
> ...


*حظك اني لسه مدياك تقييم يا بت:mus13:*


----------



## Critic (12 يوليو 2011)

> وليه بقى مش الولد يكون احسن واحد ليها كمان


طب ما هى حرة هى كمان ؟
هو حد اجبرها تاخد واحد مدخن !


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يوليو 2011)

عايز اسال سؤال هو فى بنات حقيقى بتدخن ولا دة كلام هزار....؟؟


----------



## marcelino (12 يوليو 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> عايز اسال سؤال هو فى بنات حقيقى بتدخن ولا دة كلام هزار....؟؟




فى كتير اوى وفى بيشربوا من ورا اهلهم

وفى بيشربوا فى الحمامات زى الولاد اللى بتشرب فى الخفاء

وفى حوامل بتشرب

دة بقى غير الشيشه بس انا اقتصرت الحوار على السجاير بس دلوقتى​


----------



## girgis2 (12 يوليو 2011)

*لا أقبل ان أرتبط بواحدة مدخنة

لسبب بسيط جدااا وهو أنا نفسي - أشكر ربنا - مش مدخن
*​


----------



## marcelino (12 يوليو 2011)

girgis2 قال:


> *لا أقبل ان أرتبط بواحدة مدخنة
> 
> لسبب بسيط جدااا وهو أنا نفسي - أشكر ربنا - مش مدخن
> *​



ولو بتدخن ؟؟؟؟​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يوليو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> فى كتير اوى وفى بيشربوا من ورا اهلهم
> 
> وفى بيشربوا فى الحمامات زى الولاد اللى بتشرب فى الخفاء
> 
> ...


ليه بيشربوا ... الشباب عارفين انهم بينخدعوا بفكرة الرجولة !
والمعاشرات الردية تفسد الاخلاق الجيدة
لكن بنات بتشرب سجاير وشيشة ليه ؟!!! إتجننوا ؟


----------



## Critic (12 يوليو 2011)

> ليه بيشربوا ... الشباب عارفين انهم بينخدعوا بفكرة الرجولة !
> والمعاشرات الردية تفسد الاخلاق الجيدة
> لكن بنات بتشرب سجاير وشيشة ليه ؟!!! إتجننوا ؟


*اتخدعوا بفكرة الانوثة*  :t17:


----------



## girgis2 (12 يوليو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> ولو بتدخن ؟؟؟؟​



*عارفك يا خبيث ههههه
أنت عايز تدخلني في المعمعة بتاعتك مع ناس قولت مبيرحموش وأي كلمة ممكن تتقال بسلامة نية مننا بس تكون مش على مزاجهم يقوموا بثورة ضد اللي قال الكلمة دي على طول في حين هما نازلين فينا ليل نهار اهانات ودول رجالة شرقيين وكأن الشرقية دي أصبحت شتيمة في عرفهم ودول بيفكروا بازدواجية وبينظروا للمرأة على انها عورة وكلام كله كدة لا يعلمه الا ربنا وكأنه مفيش حاجة اسمها مسألة نسبية بتختلف من مجتمع لآخر ودي اسمها مسألة ما يليق وما لا يليق

أما بالنسبة لسؤالك دا فأنا بما اني مش في الموقف نفسه يعني مش مدخن فمش هقدر أحكم على تصرفي وقراري سعتها على المدخنة

بس بشكل عام أي شيء زميم ومش حلو وتعتبر نقطة ضعف فينا المفروض نجاهد اننا نبطلها قبل ما نطلب من غيرنا انه يبطلها يعني
*​


----------



## marcelino (12 يوليو 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> ليه بيشربوا ... الشباب عارفين انهم بينخدعوا بفكرة الرجولة !
> والمعاشرات الردية تفسد الاخلاق الجيدة
> لكن بنات بتشرب سجاير وشيشة ليه ؟!!! إتجننوا ؟



بصراحه اجابه السؤال دى مش عندى انا

لكن الشيطان مش بيميز بين بنت و ولد فى شغله  مش عنصرى يعنى :fun_lol:

ثم فى معاشرات رديئه انثويه :t19:​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يوليو 2011)

Critic قال:


> *اتخدعوا بفكرة الانوثة*  :t17:


هههههه اوك


----------



## marcelino (12 يوليو 2011)

Critic قال:


> *اتخدعوا بفكرة الانوثة*  :t17:




:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يوليو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> بصراحه اجابه السؤال دى مش عندى انا
> 
> لكن الشيطان مش بيميز بين بنت و ولد فى شغله  مش عنصرى يعنى :fun_lol:
> 
> ثم فى معاشرات رديئه انثويه :t19:​


ما انا عارف ان عدو الخير مش بيميز فى حروبه على البشر لكل فئة نوع معين
وطبعا زى ما فى اصدقاء سوء بين الاولاد بردو نفس الكلام بالنسبة للبنات

+ سؤالى واضح سيكولوجيا كدة ايه اللى يدفع البنات للتحين هل هى دعوة للمساواة ام ماذا ؟


----------



## girgis2 (12 يوليو 2011)

+ سؤالى واضح نفسياً كدة ايه اللى يدفع البنات للتحين هل هى دعوة للمساواة ام ماذا ؟ *
هو فهم خاطيئ للأمور أبو تربو
لأن عمر ما كانت المساواة في شيء سيء دي حاجة كويسة أبدااا
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 يوليو 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> ما انا عارف ان عدو الخير مش بيميز فى حروبه على البشر لكل فئة نوع معين
> وطبعا زى ما فى اصدقاء سوء بين الاولاد بردو نفس الكلام بالنسبة للبنات
> 
> + سؤالى واضح سيكولوجيا كدة ايه اللى يدفع البنات للتحين هل هى دعوة للمساواة ام ماذا ؟



دعوه للمساواة؟؟
مساواة ف ايه
دي البنت اول حاجه بتسال عنها في الولد هل بيدخن او بيشرب 
يبقى مساواة ايه
اكيد دي بنات نا قصها رعايه او زي ما قال مارس في اصدقاء سوء في الطرفين
يعني اسباب كتير خليتها تعمل كده لكن مهما كانت مش تتعذر لا هي ولا الولد
ولا بنت وصلت لده ومبسوطه يعني باللي هي فيه


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> دعوه للمساواة؟؟
> مساواة ف ايه
> دي البنت اول حاجه بتسال عنها في الولد هل بيدخن او بيشرب
> يبقى مساواة ايه
> ...


ممكن ...


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يوليو 2011)

girgis2 قال:


> + سؤالى واضح نفسياً كدة ايه اللى يدفع البنات للتحين هل هى دعوة للمساواة ام ماذا ؟ *
> هو فهم خاطيئ للأمور أبو تربو
> لأن عمر ما كانت المساواة في شيء سيء دي حاجة كويسة أبدااا
> *​


صح ..


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 يوليو 2011)

ياريييييييت مش حد يزعل من ردي
اولا البنات او الاولاد اللي بيشربوا سجاير لاخير في دا ولا دا
انا مش مع البنات اللي بتشرب سجاير لما بشوف البنات دي بأمانة
بحتقرها والمصيبة  اللي طلعين فية اليومين دول قال البنت تقعد في القهوة
ورجل علي رجل وبتشرب  الشيشة دي كلام فارغ من البنات غلط ..غلط
وكمان الاولاد في اولاد كتيييير في نظرهم اني البنت لو شافتة ماسك سيجارة 
قال يعني خلاص دا راجل وعلي فكرة الرجولة مش بالسيجارة 
لا الرجولة بالافعال مش بالكلام الفاضي دا
انا مش مع سواء ولد او بنت وبالذات بنت في شرب السجاير 
سامحوني علي الاطالة تقبلو مروري  


​


----------



## marcelino (12 يوليو 2011)

على فكره فى ناس كتير بتشرب سجاير وعمرهم ما عرفوا صديق سئ واحد

فى داكترره كبار ومن عائلات محترمه جدا وبيدخنوا عادى !

تفتكروا لو طالب طب اتلم على شله سيئه كان هايوصل ويبقى حاجه كبيرة كدة ؟

محدش يربطها بأنحراف او بأصدقاء برغم وجود الاسباب دى فعلا

لكن ممكن نعبرها عادة سيئه متعددة المصادر 

ممكن واحد عادى كدة بيحب يشرب من غير ما يكون  شخص سئ او يعرف ناس وحشه​


----------



## وردة يسوع (12 يوليو 2011)

ماذا افعل في حظي الوحش


----------



## GoDz (12 يوليو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> هل تقبل ترتبط بواحدة مُدخنه ؟
> 
> بتشرب سجاير يعنى
> 
> ...



*مـــــدخن وأقبل مـــدخنة ...*
*أولا: وقبل أى حاجه .. مساء الفل يا معلم ميلو (( موضوعك جامد ))*

*ثانيا:*
*ااااااااه اقبل وليه لا ؟!*
*طالما هى كويسة وبنت ناس وانا بحبها *
*يبقى عادى فيها ايه ؟*
*فى ناس بتقول ان دى مش رجولة انك تاخد واحده مدخنة *
*طيب قبل مطلع الخشبة اللى فى عين اللى قدامك *
*طلع لوح الخشب اللى فى عينك *
*منتا بتشرب سجاير اللى هتاخدك وانت بتشرب سجاير دى بقى تبقى ايه موش انوسة *
*انا شايف ان الموضوع عادى جدا واقبلة ودى بالنسبالى (( موش عقبة ))*
*موش النقطة دى اللى اوقف موضوعى عشنها*
*انا فاهم كلامك :*
*انها تكون كويسة *
*ومحترمة *
*وزىىىى الفل*
*بس بتشرب سجاير*
*وده موش عيب*
*فى بلدنا الجميلة بيقولو على البنت اللمدخنة  (( تييييييت ))*
*لاكن عن تجربة موش سمع*
*انا شفت بنات مدخنة كتير محترمين جدا جدا ..*
*وفى بنات مدخنة موش كويسين ويمكن هم دول اللى مبوظين صورة التدخين للبنات ..*
*بس كفاية كدا*
*متابع ...*
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يوليو 2011)

> فى بلدنا الجميلة بيقولو على البنت اللمدخنة  (( تييييييت ))


ممكن اسال يعنى ايه الكلمة اللى بلون احمر دى ؟


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (12 يوليو 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> ممكن اسال يعنى ايه الكلمة اللى بلون احمر دى ؟



لا تسألوا عن اشياء تبدو لكم تسيأكم 

ولا بيقولها ازاي 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> لا تسألوا عن اشياء تبدو لكم تسيأكم
> 
> ولا بيقولها ازاي
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه​


!!!!!!
مش عيب انى اسال عن لفظ اول مرة اسمع عنه ..
أشكرك


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (12 يوليو 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> !!!!!!
> مش عيب انى اسال عن لفظ اول مرة اسمع عنه ..
> أشكرك



لالالالالالالالالالالالا

صدقني مش بقصد حاجة 

انا قصدي انا اللفظ واضح من مفهوم العبارة انه القصد حاجة مش مستحبة  

انا آسف ولا تزعل​


----------



## GoDz (12 يوليو 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> ممكن اسال يعنى ايه الكلمة اللى بلون احمر دى ؟



*تيييييييت = موش كويسة*​


----------



## Critic (12 يوليو 2011)

*



ممكن اسال يعنى ايه الكلمة اللى بلون احمر دى ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

**الاجانب بيشتموا كتير فى البرامج الاجنبى (مثلا)*
*و لما البرامج دى بتتعرض على قنوات عربية بيشفروا الشتيمة صوتيا فتلاقى مكنها يتقطع الصوت و يحطوا مكانه صوت (تييييييييييييييت)*
*و من هنا طلعت ان تيت يعنى شتيمة مشفرة *


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> لالالالالالالالالالالالا
> 
> صدقني مش بقصد حاجة
> 
> ...


لالالا العفو 
أوك محصلش شئ


----------



## sony_33 (13 يوليو 2011)

*انا مدخن وبما انى فى مصر لا اقبل طبعا 
عارفين انا لو فى بلد اوربى بردو مكنتش حوافق
هههههههههههههههه بصرة*​


----------



## sony_33 (13 يوليو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> * اجابة الشباب على السؤال معلومة*
> *باختصار كل حاجة تحل للشباب وتحرم ع البنات*
> *حلال عليكم وحرام علينا*
> *المجتمع البدوي الشرقي يكيل بمكيالين *
> ...



بس متقوليش ذكورى
هههههههههههههههههه
المفروض انى انا لو قاعد فى وسط اصدقائى اطلع بقى وارش عليها علشان ابقى متحضر
مع انا مؤمن بحق المراة فى التدخين اهو بيقصر العمر 
هههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا ليكى​


----------



## sony_33 (13 يوليو 2011)

> ياريييييييت مش حد يزعل من ردي
> اولا البنات او الاولاد اللي بيشربوا سجاير لاخير في دا ولا دا
> انا مش مع البنات اللي بتشرب سجاير لما بشوف البنات دي بأمانة
> بحتقرها والمصيبة اللي طلعين فية اليومين دول قال البنت تقعد في القهوة
> ...





> جابة الشباب على السؤال معلومة
> باختصار كل حاجة تحل للشباب وتحرم ع البنات
> حلال عليكم وحرام علينا
> المجتمع البدوي الشرقي يكيل بمكيالين
> ...


*يا ترى يا ولاد مين من الاختين دول شرقى ومين غربى
اتصل ب0900 واكسب علبة سجاير هدية
ههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## أنجيلا (13 يوليو 2011)

sony_33 قال:


> بس متقوليش ذكورى​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ذكوووووووووووووووووووورىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى:ura1:*
*اخي اتمنى متفهمش كلامي غلط ان مش بطالب بحاجة اسمها "حق المراة في التدخين" لان التدخين مش حق ده اولا *
*وثانيا انا ضد التدخين قلبا وقالبا بس للبنت وللولد مش للبنت وحدها*
*انا في مشاركتي قصدت انو الغلط مش بيتصنف غلط لانو حاجة غلط.. لا.. بيتصنف كده ع حسب الشخص اللي عملو.. بمعنى.. في حاجة لو عملتها البنت تبقى غلط ولو عملها الولد مش بتعتبر غلط... ده لبتكلم فيه*
*الكيل بمكيالين*
*يعني ايه انا مذخن بس مستحيل ارتبط بمدخنة? ده مش كيل بمكيالين?!!!!*
*ثم الاعذار اللي بيمطرو بيها ع الولد بس البنت مفيش اعذار ابداااااااااااااااااااااا*
*يا اما تدو الاعذار للاثنين يا اما متدوش الاعذار لحد *
*يا اما تحكمو ع الاثنين يا اما متحكموش ع حد *


*وهكررها المجتمع الشرقي مجتمع رجعي ذكوري يكيل بمكيالين:smile02*


----------



## أنجيلا (13 يوليو 2011)

sony_33 قال:


> *يا ترى يا ولاد مين من الاختين دول شرقى ومين غربى*
> 
> *اتصل ب0900 واكسب علبة سجاير هدية*
> 
> *ههههههههههههههههههه*​


* يا مفتري:act23:*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 يوليو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> على فكره فى ناس كتير بتشرب سجاير وعمرهم ما عرفوا صديق سئ واحد
> 
> فى داكترره كبار ومن عائلات محترمه جدا وبيدخنوا عادى !
> 
> ...


ممكن ......
بس انا في منطقتي اغلبية الشباب اللي بيشرب سجاير مش كويسين
سواء الاخلاق وغيرة 
عارف لو بيشربوا السيجارة بس كنا قلنا ماشي لكن دول بيشربوا
السيجارة العرفي ...ههههه ذي مابيقولوا  وبيقولوا دا تفاريح مش اكتر
سامحني انا مش شفت ولا واحد كويس بيشرب سجاير بس انا مش بعمم الشباب كلة 
بس البنات لا..لا..لا


----------



## وردة يسوع (13 يوليو 2011)

ليه الشباب قاعدين ساكتين شوفوا كم بنت اتخطفت واحنا موجودين ايدنا علي اكتفنا وكانهم مربوطين قوموا يا شباب اتكلموا حاجز الصمت خلاص اتكسر ؛


----------

